# Let's see some toolboxes



## Pickup81 (Mar 10, 2015)

I don't know about anyone else but I like to see what people are using for tool storage. Or how you organize your tools at work or at home. Post some pics.


----------



## ToucheTurtle (Feb 21, 2006)

This is what I use for 95% of the work I do on cars at home.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

I had a jack/stands/ramps and a box like that 20 or so years ago. Served me well.. 

As soon as I had a place to work, though.. It grew a bit.


----------



## Pickup81 (Mar 10, 2015)

I like it! Keep it going!


----------



## _8v (Jul 26, 2011)

Edit dont know how to resize


----------



## GypsyR (Jan 18, 2006)

These cheap Sears boxes would drive me nuts at work but their sticky drawers aren't a big deal at home.


----------



## hellomyles (Apr 22, 2016)

Worked professionally for 14 years and got this one for home when I switched careers. Def over the top but figured my other box lasted 14 years all day everyday. So this should work for another 40 years! Ha


----------



## rcprato (Sep 14, 2007)

Can't beat the HF tool boxes for the price


----------



## .:vortexpert:. (Oct 17, 2016)

:thumbup:


----------

